# desktop computers for photography?



## rebeccayhb (Jun 3, 2010)

my TOSHIBA laptop is dying..and I've been using it for almost 6 years by now...
my husband is going to get me a new one but I told him I'd rather get a desktop since I don't travel that much...

would anybody give me some suggestions? thank you so much!


----------



## Dao (Jun 3, 2010)

Hoping this thread will not turn into PC vs Mac type thread that we had once in awhile.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 3, 2010)

I assume your main goal is for photography?  Then the main things you need to look at are:

- high amount of RAM.  4GB at the lowest, more is better
- high amount of hard drive space.  1TB or more.
- high quality monitor.  Crappy monitors will affect the colours and such of your images.  With this, an image calibration software such as the Spyder3 Pro

This applies to Mac or PC.

You should also think about a backup solution for your images.  It can be as plain as a secondary internal hard drive, or an external hard drive you copy your images to.  I had a hard drive crash, non recoverable, and lost a huge chunk of images.


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2010)

Quad 64-bit processor
Video card with 2 monitor outputs and a GPU with at least 1 GB on memory for OpenGL capability.
An IPS monitor (not TN)
2 monitors is better for image editing (image on 1 screen, tools and pallets on screen #2).
A minimum of 500 GB of internal storage space, preferably 2 internal 500 GB hard drives (1TB), and at least 1 external 500 GB hard drive.
Plenty of fans to keep everything cool and a big enough power supply to run it all.

47 USB ports and 14 Firewire ports.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 3, 2010)

KmH said:


> 47 USB ports and 14 Firewire ports.


 


I laugh, but this will probably be true in a few years


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

shrug

I edit my photos on a computer with a dual core 1.8ghz processor, 2 gig of ram, dell monitor, and it has a blue light on the front, which I think helps.


----------



## Dao (Jun 3, 2010)

Will 46 ports works?  

BTW, when will the USB 3.0 stuff is going to be available?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

I think when the iPhone 4g comes out.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jun 3, 2010)

Dao said:


> Hoping this thread will not turn into PC vs Mac type thread that we had once in awhile.



haha I hope not! I can't afford to get a MAC right now.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jun 3, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> I assume your main goal is for photography?  Then the main things you need to look at are:
> 
> - high amount of RAM.  4GB at the lowest, more is better
> - high amount of hard drive space.  1TB or more.
> ...


thank you so much for your info!I'm not a computer geek type girl..so I don't know much about it! my husband takes care of things like this..but apparently I'll have to learn quick!
and yes I need to have a computer for photography, I already bought a good LG monitor, so now I just need to get a tower.
I'll look on the features you suggested


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jun 3, 2010)

KmH said:


> Quad 64-bit processor
> Video card with 2 monitor outputs and a GPU with at least 1 GB on memory for OpenGL capability.
> An IPS monitor (not TN)
> 2 monitors is better for image editing (image on 1 screen, tools and pallets on screen #2).
> ...



wow...this is a lot of tech words...um...
I really need to catch up on computer learning..


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jun 3, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> shrug
> 
> I edit my photos on a computer with a dual core 1.8ghz processor, 2 gig of ram, dell monitor, and it has a blue light on the front, which I think helps.



thank you! anything will help! for I'm such a computer know-nothing!


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2010)

rebeccayhb said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Quad 64-bit processor A computer processes information in "words". Until recently those words were 32-bits long. Newer computers can process words twice as long 64-bits which makes them somewhat more capable. 64-bit processors are the new standard. Just a short time ago Dual processors were the new thing. It's now Quads (4).
> ...


Yep, sounds like you're about 10 years behind, and the rate at which it advances is speeding up.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jun 3, 2010)

KmH said:


> wow...this is a lot of tech words...um...
> I really need to catch up on computer learning..


Yep, sounds like you're about 10 years behind, and the rate at which it advances is speeding up. [/QUOTE]

I started playing with photography stuff two years ago when this TOSHIBA worked just fine. now it's starting to have different problems everyday, I realize I not only need to change a computer, also I need to learn about all the tech stuff!

*big thanks to you for your explanation!!!*


----------



## icassell (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't want to hijack this thread, but I have similar interests.  My situation is that I don't want to over-buy on a tower that is going to be entirely for photographic use.  I currently use my laptop with dock and outboard IPS monitor, but I use the laptop for lots of things including work and I want to dedicate a computer to my hobby.  What do you folks think I need to last me for the next couple of years (I already have two 2TB outboard USB drives, two 500MB outboard drives and a good IPS monitor)?

How much RAM?
Processor Speed?
Quad 4 or 6 core (going to run Windows 7 Pro).

Looking at a Dell XPS 7100 with an AMD 6 Core and 8 GB, but do I really need anwhere near that much?  I get the feeling I could do very well with a lot less.  I really don't want to build a machine myself and I get good prices from Dell through an employee purchase plan.

Currently using CS5, LR3, Photomatix, Genuine Fractals 6 and shoot entirely in RAW with my 7D (with file sizes in the 25 MB range per image)

Thanks.

I


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

If you're also shooting video with your 7d, I say go for it.  If not, I'd spend less on a computer and get another lens.  You don't need a beast to edit good photos.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jun 3, 2010)

all questions welcome!


----------



## icassell (Jun 3, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> If you're also shooting video with your 7d, I say go for it.  If not, I'd spend less on a computer and get another lens.  You don't need a beast to edit good photos.



I know I don't need a beast, but what speed do I need to edit and not sit around waiting for things to sharpen, etc?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm running windows 7 with a duo 2.33ghz, 2gb ram, and it works fine for me.  I'm dabbling in video editing and with 720p video, it's a bit sluggish... If I were to get a new computer now, I'd either get an imac 27 with all the bells or build my own system... depending on your processor, you might not even be able to use 8gb of ram... after a while, a 32bit system runs out of physical memory addresses... I think the limit is something like 6 gb or 4 or something.


----------



## icassell (Jun 3, 2010)

The AMD core 6 is 64 bit, so that's not an issue for me and the extra memory is on sale cheap.  I think I'll just pare the thing down and save a few hundred.  I don't want to spend the money on Apple (besides, all my software is windows and I don't want to go through buying all that again  ).

I can't see not buying a 64 bit machine if I'm going new ... more and more applications will use it in the couple of years before I upgrade again.

Thanks.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah man, build something rather than buying Dell... it'll be way cheaper, probably.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 3, 2010)

I had my computer built for me locally last November. It is fast and has no offending manufacturers crap on it like Dell, etc... My computer guy stripped everything I did not need for editing. I also do PPT presentations, so I can set up 2 projectors, and 2 screens for me, so I can have my notes and other info during the presentation.

and it only took 4 days for free delivery once I signed the dotted line....3 miles from my office.


----------



## icassell (Jun 3, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I had my computer built for me locally last November. It is fast and has no offending manufacturers crap on it like Dell, etc... My computer guy stripped everything I did not need for editing. I also do PPT presentations, so I can set up 2 projectors, and 2 screens for me, so I can have my notes and other info during the presentation.
> 
> and it only took 4 days for free delivery once I signed the dotted line....3 miles from my office.



Was the cost comparable or a lot cheaper than a commercially available box?


----------



## Live_free (Jun 3, 2010)

Better to build one, you get better parts, last longer, and is faster. For 600 you can build a computer that would cost 2k to buy from HP, ect. Plus NEVER buy an HP, Dell, or any of those crappy brands. They all last a year and burn up, plus they are made from crap parts.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 3, 2010)

I was the one who chose the quality of parts, based on cost, for the build. 
I think it would have cost more than I could afford to have a name manufacturer to build it. It was expensive, but affordable for what is in it.
I am sitting in front of it now with multiple 24" screens....I love working on multiple screens, it is a very efficient way to work.


----------



## icassell (Jun 3, 2010)

I would have to disagree about Dell.  I've had several Dell machines and our hospital is completely Dell based.  They have proven to be very reliable.  I also get good pricing because Dell gives an employee discount since the institution is 100% Dell.

On the other hand, I'm not saying there isn't a better solution.  I could (and have) built my own systems, but don't particularly feel like spending the time building or troubleshooting it.  If I could find someone locally to do it, that may be an option.  I'll look around.  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 3, 2010)

Yup, build one.  A 64 bit.

Be sure to get a mother board that's at least 800mhz (do NOT go cheap on the motherboard!) and at least a duel core @2.5g or up.  Don't skimp on a power supply either or a UPS (uninterpretable power supply).  Get at least 4 gigs of memory -the same speed or greater than the motherboards front side bus (fsb) speed.  You won't really need a graphics card unless you're doing video and a DVD burner and you're good to go as far as the box is concerned.

There is endless debate on monitors so you can do a search on that one.


----------



## kkart (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you have a Kmart near you? If so go buy it:  http://bit.ly/d9dgUe 
I am buying one next week.

ZT Affinity 7431Ti-41 Intel® Core&#8482; i7 Processor 920 12GB RAM 2TB Desktop PC Bundle w/22" Monitor $1599


----------



## cfusionpm (Jun 3, 2010)

Live_free said:


> Better to build one, you get better parts, last longer, and is faster. For 600 you can build a computer that would cost 2k to buy from HP, ect. Plus NEVER buy an HP, Dell, or any of those crappy brands. They all last a year and burn up, plus they are made from crap parts.


 


icassell said:


> I would have to disagree about Dell. I've had several Dell machines and our hospital is completely Dell based. They have proven to be very reliable. I also get good pricing because Dell gives an employee discount since the institution is 100% Dell.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm not saying there isn't a better solution. I could (and have) built my own systems, but don't particularly feel like spending the time building or troubleshooting it. If I could find someone locally to do it, that may be an option. I'll look around. Thanks for your advice.


 
I also disagree with that.  I have this Dell XPS box with a 24" monitor that I've had about 2 years now and has worked flawlessly.  Since purchasing, I've put in a blu-ray drive, put on Windows 7, and added a 1.5TB internal drive to the factory 750GB. The only thing I don't like about it is that the RAM is four 1GB sticks, so it's going to cost me more to upgraded (and try to recoup the cost by selling the 1GB sticks).  

But my point is I've built boxes in the past too.  They were powerful and cheap, but they were also a lot of headaches and maintinence.  It's nice to have a warranty and a reference manual.  It's nice to have customer support.  It's nice to not worry about hardware compatibility out of the box.  It's nice to still be able to upgrade and expand however I would like.  I really like my computer and it's done everything I need it to (photo editing, video editing, visual effects, 3D rendering, etc).  I don't know much about other companies (though I haven't had good luck personally with HP or Toshiba), but I've had nothing but good experiences with Dell.  

You can pick a pre-made package and/or switch out whatever components you want on their build-a-desktop page.  Others have posted reccomended specs, so pick what fits your budget and enjoy.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 3, 2010)

I've built computers and I've bought computers and unless you really know computers - it's not worth the hassel of building one. One uncompatable device can cause issues. I am responding to this on 5 YO Dell with a whopping 1.25Gb memory (shared video memory) and 40 GB hard drive - yes it is slow sometimes when I edit photos but I live with it.

Since we are talking new, what I would buy would be either HP (first choice) or Dell (second choice):

- Intel I series processor, probably an I3 to save some money
- At least 4GB memory with a fast bus speed
- Video Card - 500 MB or 1 GB on board memory (most likely 500 MB, again save some money)
- Whatever the standard hard drive, usually 500 MB or 640 MB (maybe upgrade this to a 1 TB if cheap enough)
- An external hard drive - for back up purposes - from the money saved from above.
- Front panel USB and memory card slots
- 32 or 64 bit - doesn't matter if application doesn't run in 64 bit mode or can't get drivers for 64 bit mode.

I've gone to the HP site and a similar machine to above is under $700.

Yes, you can up the memory to 6 GB or more but honestly unless you need instant gratification buying a mega computer may be a waste of money - it's outdated in a year or two. Hit a button and it takes 2 seconds vs 5 - no big deal IMO, multiple screens - never used them - may be OK - need the room for them.


----------



## cfusionpm (Jun 3, 2010)

Vinny said:


> - *32 or 64 bit* - doesn't matter if application doesn't run in 64 bit mode or can't get drivers for 64 bit mode.
> 
> ...
> 
> Yes, you can up the memory to 6 GB or more but honestly unless you need instant gratification buying a mega computer may be a waste of money - it's outdated in a year or two. Hit a button and it takes 2 seconds vs 5 - no big deal IMO, multiple screens - never used them - may be OK - need the room for them.


 
You'll need a 64bit OS if you want more than 3GB of usable RAM. I ran out of RAM quite a bit when doing After Effects and Premiere work:







Even with my full 4GB now, I find it running really thin when editing 400+ 15MP raw files through LR.


----------



## JClishe (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't forget that if you build a computer you'll need to pay full retail price for Windows 7. $200 for Home Premium, $300 for Pro, $320 for Ultimate. Home Premium will more than likely suit your needs just fine, but you need to keep this cost in mind. Some of the posters that are quoting costs for building your own PC aren't including the cost of Windows. Granted, you may qualify for the upgrade price if you own a qualifying previous version of Windows.

Regarding 64 bit Vs 32 bit, you can't buy a 32 bit PC anymore (unless you're buying a netbook w/ an Atom processor) so IMO this topic is a non-issue.

I agree with the posters that have cautioned against building your own PC. If you're a novice this probably isn't the best choice as troubleshooting will be difficult and you'll have no one to call for technical / warranty support.

My advice? Go to Best Buy and get the best machine you can afford. More RAM is better. You'll be fine.


----------



## usayit (Jun 4, 2010)

JClishe said:


> My advice? Go to Best Buy and get the best machine you can afford. More RAM is better. You'll be fine.



Same advice I would give...   Definitely max out the RAM.   My fairly old workstation has slowly been upgraded 16GB and it runs lightroom and PS just fine.    Just as important is a good monitor and a calibration unit.  

Granted building a computer can be cheaper more effective in the end but it isn't for everyone.   Kinda like building or restoring a car project.   Mechanic down the street probably thinks it is easy.  Vice versa for some of us with computers.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought the memory limitations went away with Windows 7 ... learned something here.

Are you batch processing those 400+ RAW files?




cfusionpm said:


> Vinny said:
> 
> 
> > - *32 or 64 bit* - doesn't matter if application doesn't run in 64 bit mode or can't get drivers for 64 bit mode.
> ...


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 4, 2010)

Live_free said:


> Better to build one, you get better parts, last longer, and is faster. For 600 you can build a computer that would cost 2k to buy from HP, ect. Plus NEVER buy an HP, Dell, or any of those crappy brands. They all last a year and burn up, plus they are made from crap parts.


 
This isn't necessarily true. It's difficult to build for cheaper than Dell or HP at lower prices because they're getting the same parts as you for a lower cost because of bulk purchases and building computers without charging much more than you would spend on building your own. Plus it's one warranty to cover all parts.

Where it really saves to build your own is if you're using newer technology. I built a beast of a machine for $1700 and that would have cost a lot more from Dell or HP because it was using a new quad core CPU, a GTX 295, etc, etc... Stuff that was basically "cutting edge" at the time I built it.

The two things I'd really want in a photo editing computer would be processor and RAM. My 2.5X C2D Macbook Pro is sluggish when putting 5D MKII batches through Light Room 2 when all I'm doing is downsizing and converting to JPG.


----------



## JClishe (Jun 4, 2010)

Vinny said:


> I thought the memory limitations went away with Windows 7 ... learned something here.


 
32 bit hardware can only address up to 4GB of RAM. The "usable" RAM that will be available to the OS will be less than this, usually around 3.2GB. 

This limitation has nothing to do with the operating system, and there's no way the operating system can get around it. It's a hardware issue, not software.


----------



## Dao (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting comparison from Dell.

Apple Compete | Dell

Of course, since it is from Dell. And it just compare the price with hardware ONLY.  Nothing else.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 4, 2010)

*THIS* is why I stopped building my own computers! Technically I can do it but there are too many "gotchas" that can cause problems that I don't care to learn.

Question - if you take a computer built today and put Windows 7 32 bit vs Windows 7 64 bit - wouldn't the 32 bit be the limiting factor in memory handling since the machine is capable of handling a 64 bit OS and able to handle more memory? The OS would be the only difference.



JClishe said:


> Vinny said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the memory limitations went away with Windows 7 ... learned something here.
> ...


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 4, 2010)

Vinny said:


> *THIS* is why I stopped building my own computers! Technically I can do it but there are too many "gotchas" that can cause problems that I don't care to learn.
> 
> Question - if you take a computer built today and put Windows 7 32 bit vs Windows 7 64 bit - wouldn't the 32 bit be the limiting factor in memory handling since the machine is capable of handling a 64 bit OS and able to handle more memory? The OS would be the only difference.
> 
> ...



I don't know if you can put 32 bit windows on a 64 bit system.  But even if you can, why would you want to?


----------



## JClishe (Jun 4, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> I don't know if you can put 32 bit windows on a 64 bit system. But even if you can, why would you want to?


 
Yes, you can install a 32 bit operating system on 64 hardware. But as Robert says, you generally wouldn't want to. There used to be hardware and software compatibility issues with 64 bit OS's, but those have lagely been resolved. I've been running exclusively 64 bit OS's on all of my machines for about 3 years (since Vista SP1) and haven't had any issues.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 4, 2010)

I upgraded my son's laptop from Vista Ultimate to 7 Professional and stuck with 32 bit because of possible compatability issues. I don't have much confidence in his college's IT department after speaking to them to be able to handle 64 bit OS problems if they arrise ... I guess when I eventually upgrade my old desktop it'll be with a 64 bit OS! I told him when he graduates - go for whatever he wants (probably be an Apple).


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 4, 2010)

Vinny said:


> I upgraded my son's laptop from Vista Ultimate to 7 Professional and stuck with 32 bit because of possible compatability issues. I don't have much confidence in his college's IT department after speaking to them to be able to handle 64 bit OS problems if they arrise ... I guess when I eventually upgrade my old desktop it'll be with a 64 bit OS! I told him when he graduates - go for whatever he wants (probably be an Apple).



you know you can't put a 64 bit OS on a 32 bit system, right?


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Jun 4, 2010)

If you're afraid of building your own PC and you don't know which components you want, you can start with something like a Dell Studio XPS 8100 or Inspiron 580.  These have the Intel H57 chipset and the LGA1156 processor socket.  You want a Core i5-750, Core i7-860 or Core i7-870 quad-core processor for that socket, not one of the lesser dual-core processors available (e.g.: Core i3-530 or Core i5-660).  If the budget is tight, a refurbished model from the Dell Outlet store is a bargain.
Studio XPS 8100: Dell Factory Outlet
Inspiron 580: Dell Factory Outlet

If you're shopping for new Dell systems, they usually have good prices for the base system, but they overcharge for upgrades like memory, hard-drives, Blu-ray and graphics cards.  You can pick up these items much more affordably from e-tailers like Newegg, Amazon, ZipZoomFly, Directron, etc. and easily add them to a system that you purchased from Dell.

If you know which components you want in your PC and you just want someone else to assemble it for you, there are folks like CyberPowerPC that let you choose exactly which components you want to use.  If the budget is tight, then an AMD processor + motherboard + integrated graphics could save you some money.


If you're up for putting it together yourself (it might take you half a day), you can buy your components on-line (from Newegg, etc.) and put them together for slightly less money.
Here's an example:

AMD processor + motherboard + graphics:
$100 AMD Athlon II X4 635 quad-core 2.9 GHz socket-AM3 processor with HSF
_or_ $200 AMD Phenom II X6 1055T six-core 2.8 GHz socket-AM3 processor with HSF
$100+7½ Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H micro-ATX 880G+SB850 socket-AM3 motherboard
$0 integrated Radeon HD4250 graphics
_or_ add-in PCIe X16 graphics card

_or_ Intel processor + motherboard + graphics:
$200 Intel Core i5-750 quad-core 2.66 GHz LGA1156 processor with HSF 
_or_ $280 Intel Core i7-860 hyper-threading quad-core 2.8 GHz LGA1156 processor with HSF
$120 Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3 ATX P55 LGA1156 motherboard
$80 HIS Radeon HD5570 low-profile PCIe X16 graphics card

Memory:
$230 8 GiB = 2x 2x2 GiB PC3-12800 G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO (DDR3-1600, CAS 7, 1.35V)
_or_ $194 8 GiB = 2x 2x2 GiB PC3-10600 G.Skill F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT (DDR3-1333, CAS 9, 1.5V)
_or_ $265 8 GiB = 2x4 GiB PC3-10600 G.Skill F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL (DDR3-1333, CAS 9, 1.5V)

Storage:
$110 +7 1½ TB Western Digital WD1501FASS Caviar Black hard-drive (for OS, programs and storage)
_or_ $60 ½ TB Western Digital WD5001AALS Caviar Black hard-drive (for OS and programs)
_and_ $120 2 TB Western Digital WD20EARS Caviar Green hard-drive (for storage only)
$25 +3 Samsung SH-S243N DVD-RW
_or_ $98 Lite-On ihes108-29 Blu-ray ROM / DVD-RW with PowerDVD

Case + power supply:
$90 Antec NSK4482 with EA-380D PSU

Operating system:
$100 Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit OEM
_or_ $135 Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-bit OEM (for remote desktop)

Input devices:
$35 Microsoft 69C-00006 Wireless Laser Desktop 5000 keyboard & 5-button mouse
_or_ $60 + 9 shipping Logitech Cordless Desktop LX 310 wireless keyboard & 5-button mouse

Speakers:
$50 -10 Logitech Z313

Monitor:
$431+tax: UltraSharp U2410 H-IPS
$239+tax: UltraSharp U2311H e-IPS
$223+tax: UltraSharp U2211H e-IPS
$360+10 shipping NEC EA231WMI e-IPS


I hope that some of these components suit your needs or inspire you to select the ones that work best for you.
P.S.:  There are numerous PC enthusiast forums available to help you if you choose to build your own PC.  Stop by the Tech Report system builders' anonymous forum if you want more help.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 4, 2010)

Since I don't follow computer systems too closely anymore I just assumed that when the dual core processors came out - they were all 64 bit processors and the only difference was the OS being 32 or 64 bit. If I remember correctly I ran the Windows 7 advisor and I was able to get either.

Personally, I never bought a latest and greatest computer, always "yesterday's" almost latest and greatest but I only use the computer for non essential stuff. Even for photgraphy I don't think I will be batch processing a ton of photos if I even do any batch processing. If I have to wait another 10 seconds - no big deal for me. My son's laptop is a Pentium Dual core and it is about 2x as fast as this old desktop - for college - it's plenty fast for papers and surfing the internet. When I looked at the specs the college had for their computers, his is almost up there with theirs in processor, they wanted Core 2 duo he has a Pentium Dual core and everything else is better. When he gets to his major classes if his machine can't handle it, we can buy another laptop and it will be better than what he would have gotten had he bought it through the college and I still would have saved money!



robertwsimpson said:


> Vinny said:
> 
> 
> > I upgraded my son's laptop from Vista Ultimate to 7 Professional and stuck with 32 bit because of possible compatability issues. I don't have much confidence in his college's IT department after speaking to them to be able to handle 64 bit OS problems if they arrise ... I guess when I eventually upgrade my old desktop it'll be with a 64 bit OS! I told him when he graduates - go for whatever he wants (probably be an Apple).
> ...


----------



## David Hawkins (Nov 26, 2010)

I would suggest you   to go for a desktop rather than a laptop,since you dont travel very   often,which is why people prefer laptop over desktop as it comes in handy   when you travel a lot.    


Desktop Hard Drives


----------



## John Mc (Nov 26, 2010)

Built my Rig from the ground up. im running an I7 920,meaning i can run a Tri Ram system,6gb's of ram. and ive overclocked the cpu from 2.66ghz to 3.8ghz. Gpu's arent all that important,but make sure they have atleast 1gb or ram. coolent was a big deal for me,so i watercooled my rig. but alot of fans would do. im using a version of 64bit win7.

In some occasions,its cheaper to build yourself,then to buy from a store.


----------



## JohnS. (Nov 26, 2010)

David Hawkins said:


> I would suggest you   to go for a desktop rather than a laptop,since you dont travel very   often,which is why people prefer laptop over desktop as it comes in handy   when you travel a lot.
> 
> 
> Desktop Hard Drives



I hope you realized this topic is over 5 months old from the last post .


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd be more inclined to spend my $$ on a good monitor (or two) and go cheap on a the system. 

Just make sure you get a 64 bit operating system and 8 gigs of ram.  The rest really doesn't matter much for photo-editing/photoshop work--even the cheap modern cpus and video cards are blisteringly fast compared to what pros were using just a few years ago.  Unless you want to play modern games and use 3D apps, most of the horsepower is overkill.


----------

